# HELP with this boys name!!! :)



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

I dont know what to name this boy, I have had him for 3 days and cant seem to come up with a name. HELP!!  He is a 9 month old Buckskin Mustang. What does he look like to you??? My 4 year old daughter wants to name him Cowboy, and my husband wants his name to be Krymsun or Cinder. Tell me what ya think!!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

i think he looks like a cowboy so maybe you could call him Tuff (Tuff Hedeman) :lol: :lol:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Very-very cute! I think Krymsun fits him the best as he's creamy color. Cowboy is something too generic (EVERY barn has a horse named cowboy  ).


----------



## Stepher (Nov 5, 2007)

I vote Krymsun


----------



## Momo (Jan 24, 2008)

I like Krymsun a lot.  Cutie of a horse.


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

LOL :lol: Thanks. Any body have any other names you think would fit this guy??


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I think I'm missing the color reference here...I read "Krymsun" to be the same as "Crimson" which is red. Am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Harue (Jan 28, 2008)

My boyfriend and I vote for Cinder. I too thought that Krymsun is red? Cinder blocks are more that color. ;D


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

No idea why, but these popped into my head:

- Comanchi
- Freestyle


----------



## EquiSoup (Dec 20, 2007)

Cinder is my vote, although Tuff is cute too!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

Sara said:


> I think I'm missing the color reference here...I read "Krymsun" to be the same as "Crimson" which is red. Am I misunderstanding?


I thought this too, so I did not find it as fitting. In which case, Cinder is cute...course I would end up calling him Cindy, which is girly . But I call my stallion Dez, Dezzie sometimes, which is girlie 

So basically, I was not much help - sorry  I will think on it.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Speaking of Tuff, I like the name Tuffy for a boy lol


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> Speaking of Tuff, I like the name Tuffy for a boy lol


I cant laugh at Tuffy cause i named my son Lane


----------



## koomy56 (Jan 19, 2008)

I think he looks like a Rio.


----------



## TheStables (Dec 29, 2007)

My vote is for Tuff


----------



## ladybugracer (Sep 12, 2007)

I have NEVER had such a hard time naming a horse. :? Thank you all.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I like Cinder, of the one's you mentioned. Or maybe Ash


----------



## ahearn (Jul 10, 2007)

I love the name Ash.... when I think of Cinder, I think black. Isn't it funny that everyone thinks differently!


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

I like 'Dukey'


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

he looks like a 'bandit' to me lol dont know why but thats the name that came to mind when i looked at him


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I like Bandit and Tuff...he sure is adorable, though!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

lol Ford or Fjord :-D


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

How about Bucky Covington...For after all, he's a buckskin!
:lol: -Sarah


----------

